# classical composers that wear a toothbrush mustache (humorous post)hitler look alike?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Are there any, did the toothbrush mustache end when hitler died or some place in europe it's still hip, i want to know out of curiousity, i sport a chevron mustache because it's so 1980'' and i dont want to look like a hipster whit a full beard hehehe, so yeah hail mustache(the regular ones).

Second question who sport a wierd mustache like way too long and look a bit riddiculeous, it's my aim, i wanna look ''démodé'' and uncool :lol:

:tiphat:


----------

